# Headphone replacement



## camjones1708 (May 24, 2011)

I need to find a iphone controller to replace the on on this.

Smith SkullCandy Single-Shot Helmet Audio Kit 2012

I don't think Skullcandy can make one that works fully functional. I really like the headphones though. So anyone know how to take the bottom half of the default iphone headphones...? or a part that is basically that idea. I need the mic and music control so I don't have to get out my phone to pick a song or to call someone while skiing. I can't seem to find out that has reviews that say it works.


----------



## M107A1 (Jul 26, 2011)

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB770G/B?fnode=MTY1NDA1MA

I have this one. It is the standard one that comes with every new iPhone or iPod. I has 3 buttons and a mic. + or - audio and a middle button with multiple uses. Answer calls turn music on and off and turn voice control on. It also has a descent mic on the back for such a small size


----------

